# LGB Question



## racer53 (Jul 10, 2010)

What type of light bulbs are in the individual train cars. What is the voltage of these bulbs.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Um, I believe they are 18v. You can find the bulbs on eBay or dealers if they have any stock left. I think I am out ...


----------



## racer53 (Jul 10, 2010)

Cool thanks.


----------

